# 2K Maxima



## 6SFLAOMFS7 (Sep 24, 2020)

passenger floor is wet. Is the an A/c issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

6SFLAOMFS7 said:


> passenger floor is wet. Is the an A/c issue?


Could well be. Inspect the drain tube for any debris that could be plugging it up.

If your car has a sunroof, then the drains for it may be plugged up.


----------

